
Show HN: Hacker Feud - lettier
https://github.com/lettier/hacker-feud
======
johnmarcus
Worth noting that the demo questions and answers are jokes based on common
online arguments, not facts. This is not Jepordy. Think online flame war kinda
answers.

The answers to the demo are here: [https://github.com/lettier/hacker-
feud/blob/master/src/main....](https://github.com/lettier/hacker-
feud/blob/master/src/main.js)

I think the project is neat and the code is clean. It's funny how something so
good can frustrate its own audience with a tiny over site.

------
jakswa
Can't seem to name a dead programming language after naming some very dead
ones. Broken? Just hearing the "bzz" incorrect answer sound over and over.

~~~
FreakLegion
Perl, PHP, Haskell, Lisp, Ruby, Elm. A pretty terrible list, but maybe not
that far off what you'd get from a Family Feud-style survey of people in tech.

~~~
davidjhall
This list, but no Cobol, Fortran, APL, smalltalk??? Not remotely accurate.

------
lavp
This is great, I think you should add a single-player mode though much like
GoogleFeud.

------
voz_
It would be nice to have a button to see answers instead of just hammering at
guesses.

------
einpoklum
So, what's the "most hated thing about programming?" I guessed and guessed and
couldn't get it.

Deadlines? Users? Management? No documentation? Having to write documentation?
Having to write unit tests? Debugging? Licensing? Having to reinvent the wheel
since the good stuff is closed-source? Being forced to do Agile/Scrum/Kanban?
... aargh!

~~~
LEARAX
"Whiteboarding, naming things, stand-ups, OBOE (?), cache invalidation, and
Jira" according to [1].

I don't think these questions are very fun.

[1] [https://github.com/lettier/hacker-
feud/blob/e51c870f1b391ec0...](https://github.com/lettier/hacker-
feud/blob/e51c870f1b391ec043b832c85a5c2e92a777df25/src/main.js#L42-L70)

~~~
marz0
“There are 2 hard problems in computer science: cache invalidation, naming
things, and off-by-1 errors.”

Source:
[https://martinfowler.com/bliki/TwoHardThings.html](https://martinfowler.com/bliki/TwoHardThings.html)

------
majewsky
What's up with the answers? Most dead programming languages does not include
Fortran, Cobol and Algol, but for some reason Elm?!

------
sabujp
this is awesome, needs a timer though. But I guess I know what our team is
doing during our daily 15 min non work meetup

------
6keZbCECT2uB
An interesting twist would be to allow for an opt-in that collects guesses and
uses that to source ranking.

